# new HAS online schedule



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

010 Heartland Apicultural Society Conference

This year HAS returns to Tennessee. Our meeting will be on the campus of Tennessee Tech University in Cookeville, TN. Make your plans now for July 8 - 10. 
Conference will include:

Classes of interest for beekeepers of all skill level
A 3 day queen rearing mini-course
We will have an apiary and hands on “in the hive” sessions
A beginners track for new & potential beekeepers every day 
Classes on value added products

Instructors will include:

Dr. Thomas Webster – Kentucky State University
Dr. John Skinner – University of Tennessee 
Dr. Greg Hunt – Purdue University 
Dr. Clarence Collison – Mississippi State University 
Mike Studer – Tennessee Dept. of agriculture State Apiarist

Continue to watch for more information! Pre-registration forms will be available later in the spring & will be posted at this site 

If you missed the 2009 meeting at Oberlin, OH, below are links to the related documents.
HAS 2009 schedule Excel
HAS 2009 speaker & session list Word

Web page update
WWW.heartlandbees.com

Clinton Bemrose
BEEKEEPER


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Really wanted to go to this. But my wife is having surgery on the 9th so that knocks out all chances of attending;


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

The queen rearing min-course schedule at HAS has been posted to the website!

Web page update
WWW.heartlandbees.com


----------

